

The first mention of "computer" in the New York Times - edavis
http://danwin.com/2013/02/the-first-mention-of-computer-in-the-new-york-times/

======
lutusp
A minor objection -- the reference is to the old meaning of "computer", i.e.
someone who computes, not some _thing_ that computes.

The first appearance of the modern meaning of "computer" might be interesting,
and it almost certainly will appear after about 1945.

